# 5 gallon buckets in the trees



## edward (Jan 31, 2009)

i have a tree stand that has a fold up latter that straps to the tree and am going to go 20 ft up and cut off a branch and notch it on top to suport a 5 gal. bucket.  what kind of soil and addatives would i need to use. im in south east alaska and there will be long hrs of light.   im planin on going back every week to water. dear all over the place is way im gettin up off the ground. there is enough privace that i can take them down and supper crop  the only way to get to my spot is by boat and then canoe to shore . i planted in the ground last year and dear thought it was an all u can eat salad bar.  so i think this will work any advise would be helpfull


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 31, 2009)

*well it will be fun to watch ,,,,what nutes do you normally use ?and i would use a good (organic (if you can)) potting soil ,,,

goodluckeace:
*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2009)

how do you plan to water them?


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 1, 2009)

1 word helicopter


----------



## Gump (Feb 1, 2009)

I really like this idea.We are over run with deer too.
Don't know squat about indoor growing but a tiny bit about outdoor growing. I'm a newbie.Reading and reading here. I think you would find all your questions answered, reading the grow guides on planting in buckets. Tons of tips.Watch out for squirrels in Oak trees, they are very distructive. Good luck!Maybe tie one of those famous man pee rags on your bucket. LOL


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 1, 2009)

Too bad you didnt have one of those platform tree stands so then you could fit a few up there.  But anyways, I would recommend the three part series of Fox Farm nutrients and I use Pro mix for soil.  You should take some pics when you do this!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2009)

I say keep them on the ground and put chicken wire or something around them. Deer wont likem once they get bigger and ya could take it down.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 1, 2009)

Like Cowboy said I have also noticed that the deer never mess with my nice big plants.  They always munch the small plants early in the season.  

This year I am going to veg for atleast two months and then plant them outdoors.  

And every time I go out to water I always relieve myself next to the plants.  I think its a pretty good deer repellent.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Feb 1, 2009)

Growing trees in trees. Now this is a new concept.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 1, 2009)

I know a few people that said they have done it before but I always thought they were full of **** and crazy.  Too much work for me.  I would find a way to make it work on the ground before I would climb a tree.  But I guess it helps having a tree stand.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2009)

Motor City Madman said:
			
		

> Growing trees in trees. Now this is a new concept.


 
Not so new,,,but very very tireing caring water up a tree.


----------



## 420benny (Feb 1, 2009)

Some stealth colored rope, a camo 5 gal. bucket and a pulley and you can get water up the tree without dying. I vote for 2 more buckets up there. Too much effort for just one. You mentioned boat, so water can't be too far. I would also put a couple in the ground away from the tree and fence them. The yield will be better than the tree and you double your chances of good bud for Halloween. I wish you all the best and props for thinking outside the box.


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 2, 2009)

lol helicopter!!!!!!!!!!!!! but if your only growing 1 up their i think it ill be fine and yea i wound plant a couple on the ground case that 1 one turns out to be a male


----------



## CasualGrower (Feb 2, 2009)

I have built some pretty large and luxurious treestands..... This is an Idea I can build upon...... What you would need is a treestand- house... Kinda like the Swiss Family Robinson ) hehhehe..


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 2, 2009)

You got to love it edward,
   I have done this many times, and yes it can be done with minimum effort.
 Once you have your materials, be sure to lay a good layer of lava stone, (super light weight) in the bottom of the bucket at least three inches thick to allow for good drainage.

 For watering use a garden sprayer that you can pump up the pressure in and some black tubing used in and around aquariums.
You can get the tubing at any hardware store.
    Utilize the pumped up pressure to force the water up the tubes and into your bucket and it won't matter if it over flows. You can also mix your ferts right into the sprayer now and again, just pump it up and squeeze the trigger and the water goes up and in.

     In this way you can cut down on how many trips up and down the tree you make. You do want to water well.
 Be certain to use a rope that will not stand out and break up the outline of your bucket. Also be certain to color blend as best you can. You will need to cover the top of the soil to cut back on evaporation, cause you will tend to dry out.
 I can't wait to see your pics.
Good growing to ya.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## BigTree420 (Feb 2, 2009)

wow i should rly try this im interested to see how it works for you if you do decide to do this half my crop was flooded out lastyear


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 2, 2009)

edward said:
			
		

> i have a tree stand that has a fold up latter that straps to the tree and am going to go 20 ft up and cut off a branch and notch it on top to suport a 5 gal. bucket. what kind of soil and addatives would i need to use. im in south east alaska and there will be long hrs of light. im planin on going back every week to water. dear all over the place is way im gettin up off the ground. there is enough privace that i can take them down and supper crop the only way to get to my spot is by boat and then canoe to shore . i planted in the ground last year and dear thought it was an all u can eat salad bar. so i think this will work any advise would be helpfull


 
Lot of work to climb a tree and then super crop ur grow as it grows, and it sounds like a travel to ur spot too..
4 Post and some 4" wire weld frencing and that keep the Dears out and grow on the ground..


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 3, 2009)

trust me climbing a tree with no tree spikes or a ladder is hard unless it has alot of big branches


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 3, 2009)

sounds too much like work to me.. especially not knowing sex yet..


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 3, 2009)

yup id rather plant them in the ground and just walk to em stead of climbing to em lol but if you want to do it try it just post some pics want to see how it looks like oh and don't got climbing the tree stoned could slip and fall that would be a bad day lol


----------



## JohninWI (Feb 3, 2009)

I think it's a neat idea.  I have a friend in S. Alabama who was crazy enough to take an enormous holly tree and kind of hollow out the inside of it.  He built a platform maybe 8' on a side, then planted his garden on top of it.  By fall the grass filled in the hole and you couldn't tell it was there unless you were looking for it.

Neat idea.  A lot of work, but clever as hell.  Good luck and take photos if you go through with it.


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah alot of work lol the holly tree thing would have been cool to see lol he got any pics???


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 3, 2009)

update!!!!


----------



## nvthis (Jun 3, 2009)

Plants on the ground would be a better idea but.. This has been done and folks that do this at any size will run their drip lines right into the trees and to their pots.

I have heard stories of after helicopters spotting the plants, the ground crews walking around for hours and seeing nothing.


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 3, 2009)

i would imagine that his plant/s have turned into trees now ! 5 months later !


----------



## LassChance (Jun 3, 2009)

edward said:
			
		

> i have a tree stand that has a fold up latter that straps to the tree and am going to go 20 ft up and cut off a branch and notch it on top to suport a 5 gal. bucket.  what kind of soil and addatives would i need to use. im in south east alaska and there will be long hrs of light.   im planin on going back every week to water. dear all over the place is way im gettin up off the ground. there is enough privace that i can take them down and supper crop  the only way to get to my spot is by boat and then canoe to shore . i planted in the ground last year and dear thought it was an all u can eat salad bar.  so i think this will work any advise would be helpfull



Why not build a deer fence?  Why 20 feet up?  Very TALL deer? Sounds sorta dangerous, carrying a heavy bucket down the ladder to water it, or carrying heavy bucket of water UP to the plant... A 20 foot fall is enough to break a leg, alone in the Boonies? 
I dunno...I think a bucket will need more than a once-a-week watering, especially when the plant gets big.
Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm kinda with Flyin High, easier way to keep deer/rabbit out. BUTTT, i'd love to see ya do it. Think it'd look cool-hope u take pics. Be careful


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 3, 2009)

You dont carry the buckets of water up and down. You climb up with the end of a string. Then pull the buckets up. Pretty easy.

I knew a guy in Florida that grew his up a tree. He would toss a rope over a high branch and pull the plant up. Then tie it off. To water and check on it he would lower it.
Tried to keep it away from the deer. And ended up getting destroyed by squirrels.


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Jun 3, 2009)

> He would toss a rope over a high branch and pull the plant up. Then tie it off. To water and check on it he would lower it.
> Tried to keep it away from the deer. And ended up getting destroyed by squirrels.



Spearchunker!!!!!  The guy needs his exercise or he wudve thought of that. Now leave him and his 5gallon bucket, ladder, and water alone  now he's gunna have to a chickenwire fence around his treegrow to keep squirrels out-   Way to Spear-j/kiddin


----------



## meds4me (Jun 3, 2009)

I've done something simiiar. I used old growth redwood stumps ( most are already hollow on the inside and mine was 8' across inside. A few well chosen milk crates and viola.....drainage no prob and no exposure except directly over head and some camo cover fixed that whenever i heard helicopters ...


----------



## mountain man (Jun 4, 2009)

How is it you all can go on and on and on.........  about complete rubbish? The guy has never been back. Never did grow. And still wets the damm bed. But, lets speculate some more on this nonsense, shall we??
    *rolls eyes


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Jun 4, 2009)

MM, i'm terrible at lookin at original date of post. TY for the reminder of this guy being gone. Stilll caught my "head" even though way too much work for me. Maybe someone got sumthing outa "our" throwing" this around agin. Is that avitar a "recent " pic of u?


----------



## mountain man (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, i jus got my hair done. Do you like it?


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice look mountain man-come visit the mountain i live at,  i'm sure we'd have alotta fun with u


----------



## xxsourdieselxx (Jun 5, 2009)

hey man i got these areator sticks that u screw a 2liter bottle into, i cant remember where from tho thier like aqua globes but hold wayyyy more




hXXp://www.carolwrightgifts.com/Outdoor-Garden/Lawn-Yard/Watering-Spikes/17460.cfm?criteria=17460


u guys are gonna love these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i know a few cops people in chooopers aint lookin 4 one plaant, even if they saw ten i doubt theyd land


----------



## Hick (Jun 5, 2009)

mj loves to dry out between waterings. Constantly wet feet, make mj ladies unhappy...


----------



## xxsourdieselxx (Jun 5, 2009)

in the top of a tree it will get sun all day it will drink it


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, just got an instant message from mountain man. He called me a child and wud never be the man he is.  Also he said you wanna play, don't make me laugh--- I kinda like the tree thing, and was glad it was rehashed even though i'm  much too lazy for it-IMO -anyone with an avitar like this person, shud expect a lil ridicule-i apologize as i really didn't mean to make this mountain man upset-being a suited city boy, i wud know nothing about living in the mountains-j/kiddin- moderators, im me and let me know if i'm ever outa line- "forever Young"--


----------



## Gump (Jun 6, 2009)

I followed this thread when I first joined. Couldn't climb a tree anymore to save my life. Wish we could have heard more on how it turned out. Young people can do some amazing things. Do know a old fella years back, cured his plants in trees. He tied a small rope on the whole plants, had his son climb the trees and drape the rope over a branch. Then he just pulled the plant up to dry and cure. Didn't mold either. He has passed away several years ago. But people still talk about his product. We always thought it was funny cause the cops were at his place every couple of months. He drank shine and would get wrathy and shoot his gun at the stars. Cops would come and tell him to knock it off. Out back that weed would be hanging up in those trees. LOL
Talk about drawing attention to yourself. I miss that old fart.


----------

